# Should I trust anyone online?



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I recently found some cats for adoption online; Birmans, Bengals, British Shorthairs. I would definitely want a Birman or a British Shorthair, but I'm skeptical as to whether or not they are what they say they are. Has anyone had experience with something like this before?


----------



## Dicesmom (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm more involved with the dog world so I will tell you what I would tell dog people. Is it possible for you to visit the breeder? Do they show there cats? If so you should be able to look up the cats name in a registry. Ask for proof of pictures as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emiline (Sep 26, 2014)

I found my breeder online originally 

Before I sent the money I made sure she was registered and her number checked out 

If they are a registered shelter or something maybe try looking them up? If it was just a random person giving away a kitty I would keep a healthy level of skepticism but would try to meet up with them in person in a public place if possible.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi there,
There's a sticky under the Breeding forum, entitled, "A good breeder". It has an extensive list on what you should look out for, and basically how to really tell if you're dealing with a reputable breeder or not. It's definitely worth the read, to prevent buying from not so authentic breeders out there who are only in it for the profit and at the animal's expense.

Are you thinking of adopting Midnight along with another kitty? Just wondering...Midnight may benefit from another kitten, though!:mrgreen:


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

We have a couple from "Siamese Rescue" in to the shelter about twice a week to take in all the Siamese looking cats and kittens. These are mixed breed kittens and cats passed off as Siamese. So to answer your question, NO I would not trust them at all.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thank you for the inputs, guys. I e-mailed the breeder and she started asking me all these different kinds of info, like where who I am, where I'm from, and why I want to adopt her 11 week old Ragdolls.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Just in case it's hard to find, here is that thread on a good breeder. It's geared for someone who wants to breed their cat... but all the points are absolutely spot on for finding a good breeder.

http://www.catforum.com/forum/39-breeding/82178-good-breeder.html

For me, I wouldn't buy a cat, dog, horse, or anything unless it was within a distance for me to visit. I want to SEE where the cats live and how they are treated. I want to SEE how the breeder interacts with the animals and how they are treated. All that is going to shape their temperaments and personalities. 

I would make sure to research the breed and know what defects come with them. Then I'd wait for the breeder to bring it up. If they don't bring them up without me prompting them and show me proof that their cats are tested before breeding, I'd walk away. They are dishonest.

I'd want to SEE the sire and the queen. Not pictures, the actual cats. 

I'd ask if their cats are shown. WHY are they breeding. If they aren't showing their cats and breeding to improve the quality of the breed, they aren't a good breeder.

I would expect to hear there is a return policy. If the cat has something wrong with it the contract should state clearly what happens. Usually that means returning the cat for another or your $$ back. 

Are they going to be there to help you after adoption. Do you have their home number and their cell number so if there are any issues or questions you can contact them at any time.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I was just looking it up and there is a society here that deals with pure breds, called the Central Cat Fanciers Club of the Philippines or CCFCP. They're registered as an official club with the Cat Fanciers Association. I e-mailed CCFCP asking if they had a breeder's registry where I can look up the names of the breeders.


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

That's a good resource to start. Just remember that it's probably a registry they can pay to be on so it doesn't guarantee they are quality breeders. You still need to take all the steps to be sure they are a quality breeder and not a backyard kitten mill


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm planning to visit the breeder to check out their British Shorthairs. They're quiet rare here, so I can't wait for them to answer my questions.


----------



## Mochas Mommy (Dec 9, 2013)

TikiQT said:


> I e-mailed the breeder and she started asking me all these different kinds of info, like where who I am, where I'm from, and why I want to adopt her 11 week old Ragdolls.


Asking those types of questions is often a sign of a more serious breeder. A BYB is not going to care where their kittens go. A breeder who cares about their kittens will ask to ensure you are serious and their kitten will have a good home. I know when I adopted my three Bengals, we were interviewed for about 30 minutes each time and the breeders made sure we knew exactly the temperment of a Bengal. Of course, these good breeders are often waiting for YOU to ask them questions as well...about how they care for their breeding stock and kittens, health questions, if they show their cats and any results, why they are breeders, seeing the kitten/parents.... If they can't or won't answer those questions, then find another breeder. 

Just a heads-up, some breeders are very serious about the health of their kittens and cats and may not let you touch any. Some have "viewing rooms" where you watch through a window as the breeder shows the kittens and parents. This isn't meant to be insulting but to ensure the health of the cattery. If I have been visiting various other cats and come to the cattery, I cannot guarantee I haven't picked up anything from previous cats. One ringworm spore would create a massive amount of work in a cattery and cost the breeder a significant amount. So, if you find a breeder who seems leary about you touching their kittens, that could be why. It only takes one outbreak to make a breeder really leary.


----------



## JoshC123 (Aug 11, 2013)

We've begun to exchange e-mails and I'm planning on making a trip down there soon to see some of her British Shorthairs. She is indeed a serious breeder, who's invested a lot in her Bengals and Shorthairs. I'm really excited to go out and see her and I've gone ahead and booked a flight for next week.


----------

